# Will my 1st attempt at a video work?!



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Umm, nope, don't see a thing.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

You have to take everything out before and including the equal sign. Then, you only have the "code" between the youtube brackets.

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

YouTube - Bailey's Tricks
Looks like you do not allow your video to be embedded into other websites. It's a youtube setting, you have to make sure is enabled.
It says next to your video, that: "Embedding disabled by request"
That is why we can't see it here.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....I think you have to edit your settings on YouTube.

We can go to YouTube and view it though...


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I watched it! Cool. It is fun getting them to do tricks. How old is he? I have been working on the treat on the nose with Phoebe, she flips it up every now and then and catches it, she is 11 mths.old The latest tricks are I have a push light and I tell them turn it on and they do then I tell them turn it off and they do. I also just taught them to wave bye bye, Chandler does the dead dog, shake, down ,over and will stay also. Phoebe does everything the same except she does not do the dead dog but crawls and does the nose trick( most of the time, it is a hard one)I can also put a treat down in front of them and tell them leave it and they will leave it until I say okay. The real trick is I can have one sit and stay while I have the other one do a trick and we alternate. I bought some books with trick ideas I am going to do.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That's funny, we were going to make a video of Augie doing his tricks this week  Bailey is such a good boy! And so calm too!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love that video.....we really want to teach Samson to speak, but even with Cosmo speaking, Samson won't do it.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I love that video.....we really want to teach Samson to speak, but even with Cosmo speaking, Samson won't do it.


We're going to skip that one. Augie isn't a barker, so I don't want to go putting ideas in his head  One of the places I'm looking at for Augie's next obedience class also has a course just for teaching tricks... but it's a clicker course, and I REALLY dislike clickers.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoebe also knows speak and hi-five. The good thing about teaching speak is then you can teach no speak when you do not want them to bark.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How adorable!! I can't wait until Tucker can learn all those tricks!! 

Right now he can sit... thats all... haha. 

I guess the next step for you would be freestyle dancing?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I had a good laugh...Thank you. How did you teach him all of this? Its amazing. Those dancing moves reminds me of the new talk show (Greg B) he had a lady on there dancing with her golden. Thanks sooo much for sharing.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

He's pretty eager....He will actually be FOUR TOMORROW!!!

So learned lots so far, he also knows how to open doors, but that was too hard to video! He *just* learned spin and bow, and is so eager to learn even no longer being a pup! I have no idea how I taught him anything looking back...he does roll over both ways too without the "bang", though he does get ahead of himself sometimes too and thinks he knows what I am going to ask -he is usually right! He also does sit pretty, but too hard on his hips we think, and he does super high five, ha ha, up on his two hinds, but we don't ask that one much anymore....!

I am not sure what else I want to teach him, I wish he would learn to catch the cookie on his nose better, no matter where it's positioned on his nose he never seems to get it, once every so often though...!

Thanks Rick for fixing that for me too....my first YouTube video....!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

that video was great! I really enjoyed watching him, he's very good.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great video!! Loved it!



GoldenLover84 said:


> How adorable!! I can't wait until Tucker can learn all those tricks!!
> 
> Right now he can sit... thats all... haha.
> 
> I guess the next step for you would be freestyle dancing?


Carson does: Sit, down, and shake. We're working on: off, and stay right now.


----------

